# direct rendering= No

## matteo.pata

Ciao a tutti sono alle prime armi con la distribuzione di Gentoo.Non riesco a capire perchè non vuole partire il direct rendering della mia scheda ATI 9700 mobility.Ho installato gli ultimi ati-drivers:

ho eseguito la seguente riga di codice:

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

e il risultato che ho ottenuto è questo:

```
name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.32.5 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH/fglrx_dri.so failed ($LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg

/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg

/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL error: unable to load driver: fglrx_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

ho riportate le prime righe in cui è presente l'errore.Il file fglrx_dri.so è presente in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri ma non viene caricato correttamente qualcuno mi sa dare una mano.

Ringrazio tutti e chiedo scusa se è presente già un errore di questo tipo sul forum CIAO....[/code]

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Li hai installati con portage o scaricandoli dal sito?

Hai dato un eselect opengl ati (o qualcosa di simile, purtroppo per te ho una scheda nvidia e non conosco quale sia l'opzione da passare correttamente)?

----------

## Nuitari

anchio ho avuto un po di problemi, segui questa guida è un pelo antiquata però è quella che mi ha dato risultati migliori:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

benvenuto!

----------

## matteo.pata

Ragazzi nessuno mi sa dare una mano ho cercato in giro ma non sono riuscito a  trovare il problema se devo postare altri file o altri errore ditemi pure.....  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

Cosa dice il log di Xorg? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log).

Hai attivato le estensioni "composite"?

ciao

----------

## matteo.pata

questo è il log di xorg.....

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux Note_Matteo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Tue Mar 27 18:03:27 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 22 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 28 22:31:23 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1025,0064 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1025,0064 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1025,0064 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3581 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,0064 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1025,0064 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1025,0064 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 104c,8031 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:2: chip 104c,8032 card 1025,0064 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:06:3: chip 104c,8033 card 1025,0064 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd05fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x32ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0206000 - 0xd0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd020a000 - 0xd020a7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0208000 - 0xd0208fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x33000000 - 0x330003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "init10"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module init10

(II) UnloadModule: "init10"

(EE) Failed to load module "init10" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

        RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

        RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

        RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

        ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

        ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

        ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

        ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

        ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

        RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

        ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

        RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

        ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

        ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

        ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

        ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

        RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

        RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

        ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

      ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

        ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

        RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

        RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

        ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

        RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

        ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

        R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

        Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

        ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

        RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

        ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

        ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

        R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

        RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

        R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

        RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

        RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

        Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

        ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

        ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

        Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

        Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

        Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x0064)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: P11

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.

(II) fglrx(0): Derived EDID from BIOS and internal tables for Display1:

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: MS_  Model: 0  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1990  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 1.00

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; Non RGB Multicolor Display

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; Non RGB Multicolor Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.000 redY: 0.000   greenX: 0.000 greenY: 0.000

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.000 blueY: 0.000   whiteX: 0.000 whiteY: 0.000

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 68.9 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1328 h_blank_end 1408 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 804  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 816 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  2 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 452/209MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 105/105MHz @ 60Hz [low voltage, enable sleep]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 13 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1296 1328 1408  800 804 808 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   68.90  1024 1168 1200 1408  768 788 792 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "848x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   68.90  848 1080 1112 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.90  800 1056 1088 1408  600 704 708 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x576": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  576 692 696 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   68.90  720 1016 1048 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  480 644 648 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  400 604 608 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   68.90  640 976 1008 1408  350 579 583 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   68.90  512 912 944 1408  384 596 600 816

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   68.90  400 856 888 1408  300 704 708 816 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

       [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.1.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [pci] find AGP GART

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3580

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Remapping MC AGP space (new MCAGPBase = 0xe0000000)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 6.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

```

il composite dove va abilitato e a cosa serve sono abbastanza niubbo.....ciao

----------

## comio

```

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7) 

```

Indaga su questo...

----------

## matteo.pata

ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovato niente non capisco perchè mi da errore su quella libreria....qualcuno mi sa dare una mano....

----------

## darkmanPPT

io glcore l'ho disabilitato nel mio xorg.conf

cioè non so... mi era stato consigliato di disabilitarlo. non so bene perchè o per come...

so solo che non io nn lo ho abilitato in xorg.conf (vedi sotto la voce Modules).

nn so, forse dirò una cretinata... prova a togliere questo.

altre idee   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io glcore l'ho disabilitato nel mio xorg.conf
> 
> cioè non so... mi era stato consigliato di disabilitarlo. non so bene perchè o per come...
> 
> so solo che non io nn lo ho abilitato in xorg.conf (vedi sotto la voce Modules).
> ...

 

glcore = accelerazione opengl

abilitare prego.

ciao

luigi

----------

## mrfree

Ehhh ha tutta l'aria di un vecchio bug (noto e pare ora fixato)

Un mio vecchio post sull'argomento

Il bugreport ufficiale

 *Quote:*   

> This should be fixed in 8.34.8. Remember to source /etc/profile to get the env
> 
> var set. Please reopen if this is still an issue.

 

Il problema risiede nel fatto che gli ati-drivers modificano il path, nell'env, nel quale vengono ricercati i vari moduli dri... la parte più bastarda è che questa modifica "rompe" l'installazione di tutti i moduli anche per le altre schede video!

----------

## crisandbea

prova a guardare anche questo post, forse può aiutarti .

ciao

----------

## comio

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ehhh ha tutta l'aria di un vecchio bug (noto e pare ora fixato)
> 
> Un mio vecchio post sull'argomento
> 
> Il bugreport ufficiale
> ...

 

quando si dice driver fatti con il fondo schiena...

ciao

----------

## matteo.pata

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ehhh ha tutta l'aria di un vecchio bug (noto e pare ora fixato)
> 
> Un mio vecchio post sull'argomento
> 
> Il bugreport ufficiale
> ...

 

ho provato a vedere il bug report ma non ci ho ricavato nulla cosa dovrei fare in sostanza.....CIAO

----------

## matteo.pata

ragazzi sono riuscito a fare andare il direct rendering.....

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6234 (8.32.5)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

```

un'altra domanda è normale che glxgears sia così basso mi sembra di no...

```

Note_Matteo matteo # glxgears

1068 frames in 5.0 seconds = 213.559 FPS

1114 frames in 5.0 seconds = 222.788 FPS

1077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 215.216 FPS

1088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 217.588 FPS

1101 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.187 FPS

1093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.588 FPS

1065 frames in 5.0 seconds = 212.988 FPS

```

ho un portatile dell'acer con montata una radeon 9700 mobility.....mi sembrano un po troppo bassi qualcuno mi sa dare un spiegazione...

----------

## Scen

Prendi con le pinze i valori che ti dà glxgears, piuttosto misura "sul campo" la resa 3D con dei programmi o videogiochi che sfruttino in modo intensivo la scheda grafica e le funzione 3D.


```

emerge doom3

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

